# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  الفرق بين المعاهد والمستأمن والذمي ؟

## أبو مالك المديني

المعاهد : هو من أخذ عليه العهد من الكفار . والمستأمن : هو من دخل دارنا منهم بأمان ( كالتأشيرة الآن ) . والذمي : هو من استوطن دارنا بالجزية . قاله العلامة العنقري رحمه الله .
قال شيخنا العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في القول المفيد على كتاب التوحيد : والنفس المحرمة أربعة أنفس، هي: نفس المؤمن، والذمي، والمعاهد، والمستأمن; بكسر الميم: طالب الأمان. فالمؤمن لإيمانه، والذمي لذمته، والمعاهد لعهده، والمستأمن لتأمينه. والفرق بين الثلاثة - الذمي، والمعاهد، والمستأمن : أن الذمي هو الذي بيننا وبينه ذمة; أي: عهد على أن يقيم في بلادنا معصوما مع بذل الجزية. وأما المعاهد; فيقيم في بلاده، لكن بيننا وبينه عهد أن لا يحاربنا ولا نحاربه.
وأما المستأمن; فهو الذي ليس بيننا وبينه ذمة ولا عهد، لكننا أمناه في وقت محدد; كرجل حربي دخل إلينا بأمان للتجارة ونحوها، أو ليفهم الإسلام، قال تعالى:{ وَإِنْ أَحَدٌ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ اسْتَجَارَكَ فَأَجِرْهُ حَتَّى يَسْمَعَ كَلامَ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ أَبْلِغْهُ مَأْمَنَهُ } 2 وهناك فرق آخر، وهو أن العهد يجوز من جميع الكفار، والذمة لا تجوز إلا من اليهود والنصارى والمجوس دون بقية الكفار، وهذا هو المشهور من المذهب، والصحيح: أنها تجوز من جميع الكفار.

----------


## لجين الندى

بارك الله فيكم .. ونفع بكم




> أن الذمي هو الذي بيننا وبينه ذمة; أي: عهد على أن يقيم في بلادنا معصوما مع بذل الجزية.


سؤال/ ماذا لو افتقر أحد من أهل الذمة في بلاد المسلمين هل يعطى من الزكاة؟

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وفيكم بارك الله ، وجزاكم خيرا .
لا يجوز إعطاء الزكاة لكافر إلا إذا كان من المؤلفة قلوبهم .
قال ابن قدامة في "المغني" 4 / 106 :
" لا نَعْلَمُ بَيْنَ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ خِلافًا فِي أَنَّ زَكَاةَ الأَمْوَالِ لا تُعْطَى لِكَافِرٍ . قَالَ ابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ : أَجْمَعَ كُلُّ مَنْ نَحْفَظُ عَنْهُ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ أَنَّ الذِّمِّيَّ لا يُعْطَى مِنْ زَكَاةِ الأَمْوَالِ شَيْئًا . وَلأَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ لِمُعَاذٍ : أَعْلِمْهُمْ أَنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ صَدَقَةً تُؤْخَذُ مِنْ أَغْنِيَائِهِمْ  , وَتُرَدُّ فِي فُقَرَائِهِمْ . فَخَصَّهُمْ بِصَرْفِهَا إلَى فُقَرَائِهِمْ (يعني : فقراء المسلمين) , كَمَا خَصَّهُمْ بِوُجُوبِهَا عَلَى أَغْنِيَائِهِمْ " انتهى .
وإن كان ابن المنذر حكى الإجماع ، إلا أن بعض أهل العلم روي عنه خلاف ذلك ، وإن كان هذا الخلاف ضعيفا ، والله أعلم .
وإذا كان الكافر من المؤلفة قلوبهم جاز إعطاؤه من الزكاة .
قال الله تعالى : ( إِنَّمَا الصَّدَقَاتُ لِلْفُقَرَاءِ وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَالْعَامِلِينَ عَلَيْهَا وَالْمُؤَلَّفَة  ِ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَفِي الرِّقَابِ وَالْغَارِمِينَ وَفِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ فَرِيضَةً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ ) 
فيجوز أن تعطى الزكاة للكافر إذا كنا نرجو بعطيته إسلامه . 
قال شيخنا ابن عثيمين رحمه الله عندما سئل: هل يجوز دفع الزكاة للكافر والفاسق؟ ودفعها لمن لا يصلي؟ ودفعها لمن يستعين بها على معاصي الله؟
فأجاب رحمه الله بقوله: أما الكافر فإنه لا تدفع إليه الزكاة إلا من كان من المؤلفة قلوبهم، فإن كان من المؤلفة قلوبهم جاز أن تدفع لهم الزكاة.
وسئل سماحة شيخنا ابن باز عليه سحائب الرحمة ـ كما في فتاويه ـ :
س : أيصح إعطاء الزكاة لذمي ؟
ج : الزكاة على قول الجمهور لا تعطى لذمي ولا غيره من الكفرة ، وهو الصواب ، والآيات والأحاديث في هذا كثيرة معلومة ؛ لأن الزكاة مواساة من المسلمين لفقرائهم ، ورعاية لسد حاجتهم ، فيجب أن توزع بين فقرائهم ، وغيرهم من بقية الأصناف الثمانية ، إلا أن يكون الكافر من المؤلفة قلوبهم ، وهم الرؤساء المطاعون في عشائرهم ، فيعطى ترغيبا له في الإسلام ولكف شره عن المسلمين ، كما يعطى المؤلف أيضا لتقوية إيمانه إذا كان مسلما ، أو لإسلام نظيره ، أو لغير ذلك من الأسباب التي نص عليها العلماء .والأصل في ذلك قوله عز وجل : { إِنَّمَا الصَّدَقَاتُ لِلْفُقَرَاءِ وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَالْعَامِلِينَ عَلَيْهَا وَالْمُؤَلَّفَة  ِ قُلُوبُهُمْ } . وقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لمعاذ بن جبل لما بعثه لليمن : « ادعهم إلى أن يشهدوا ألا إله إلا الله ، وأني رسول الله ، فإن أجابوك لذلك فأعلمهم أن الله افترض عليهم خمس صلوات في اليوم والليلة ، فإن أجابوك لذلك فأعلمهم أن الله افترض عليهم صدقة تؤخذ من أغنيائهم فترد على فقرائهم ». الحديث متفق عليه .

----------


## لجين الندى

بورك فيكم .. وفي علمكم




> قال ابن قدامة في "المغني" 4 / 106 :
> " لا نَعْلَمُ بَيْنَ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ خِلافًا فِي أَنَّ زَكَاةَ الأَمْوَالِ لا تُعْطَى لِكَافِرٍ . قَالَ ابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ : أَجْمَعَ كُلُّ مَنْ نَحْفَظُ عَنْهُ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ أَنَّ الذِّمِّيَّ لا يُعْطَى مِنْ زَكَاةِ الأَمْوَالِ شَيْئًا . وَلأَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ لِمُعَاذٍ : أَعْلِمْهُمْ أَنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ صَدَقَةً تُؤْخَذُ مِنْ أَغْنِيَائِهِمْ  , وَتُرَدُّ فِي فُقَرَائِهِمْ . فَخَصَّهُمْ بِصَرْفِهَا إلَى فُقَرَائِهِمْ (يعني : فقراء المسلمين) , كَمَا خَصَّهُمْ بِوُجُوبِهَا عَلَى أَغْنِيَائِهِمْ " انتهى .
> وإن كان ابن المنذر حكى الإجماع ، إلا أن بعض أهل العلم روي عنه خلاف ذلك ، وإن كان هذا الخلاف ضعيفا ، والله أعلم


المشكلة في الخلاف الضعيف حيث أني لم أجده الا في البيان في مذهب الإمام الشافعي (3/ 441)
(قال الزهري، وابن سيرين: يجوز دفعها إلى المشركين)
فهل لهذا الخلاف الضعيف أثر، وهل لابد من ذكره؟ 
وهل ذُكر في كتاب آخر غير البيان؟





> وسئل سماحة شيخنا ابن باز عليه سحائب الرحمة ـ كما في فتاويه ـ :
> س : أيصح إعطاء الزكاة لذمي ؟
> ج : الزكاة على قول الجمهور لا تعطى لذمي ولا غيره من الكفرة ، وهو الصواب


ما المقصود بالجمهور هنا؟
وما المذهب المخالف؟

ما أعرفه أن الخلاف بين المذاهب الأربعة في زكاة الفطر:
حيث قال: أبو حنيفة ومحمد: يجوز دفعها إلى أهل الذمة.
وقال الجمهور (أبو يوسف وزفر والشافعية والمالكية والحنابلة): لا يجوز دفعها إلى أهل الذمة.

----------


## لجين الندى

> لا يجوز إعطاء الزكاة لكافر إلا إذا كان من المؤلفة قلوبهم





> وإذا كان الكافر من المؤلفة قلوبهم جاز إعطاؤه من الزكاة .


نعلم أن المؤلفة قلوبهم من الأصناف الثمانية المتفق عليها بين العلماء

لكن نلاحظ عند ذكر شروط مستحقي الزكاة يستثني المالكية والحنابلة المؤلفة قلوبهم
في حين أن الحنفية والشافعية لا يفعلون ذلك

بل إن الحنابلة يستثنون العاملين عليها أيضا 

فمن نصوص المالكية:

الذخيرة للقرافي (3/ 141):
(فالعامة أربعة الشرط الأول الإسلام إلا ما يذكر في المؤلفة قلوبهم)

حاشية الدسوقي (1/ 492)
 (قوله فلا تعطى لكافر) أي ما لم يكن جاسوسا أو مؤلفا (قوله كأهل المعاصي) أي كما أنه لا يجزئ دفعها لأهل المعاصي إن ظن إلخ

حاشية الصاوي (1/ 659)
(قوله: [إن كان كل من الفقير وما بعده] إلخ: أي ما عدا المؤلفة قلوبهم. كما هو معلوم).


ومن نصوص الحنابلة:
الكافي في فقه الإمام أحمد (1/ 428)
([باب من لا يجوز دفع الزكاة إليه]
وهم ستة أصناف: الكافر، لا يجوز الدفع إليه لغير التأليف، لقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: «تؤخذ من أغنيائهم فترد في فقرائهم» ، ولأنها مواساة تجب على المسلم فلا تجب للكافر كالنفقة).

المغني لابن قدامة (2/ 488)
(ولا يعطى الكافر من الزكاة، إلا لكونه مؤلفا).

الفروع وتصحيح الفروع (4/ 364)
(ولا يجوز دفعها إلى كافر إلا ما سبق من كونه عاملا أو مؤلفا) 

المبدع في شرح المقنع (2/ 419)
 [(ولا يجوز دفعها إلى كافر) إجماعا، وحديث معاذ نص فيه؛ ولأنها مواساة تجب على المسلم، فلم تجب للكافر كالنفقة، ويستثنى منه إذا كان مؤلفا أو عاملا على رواية].

فما السبب في كون الاستثناء مذكورا في كتب المالكية والحنابلة فقط؟

----------


## لجين الندى

> نعلم أن المؤلفة قلوبهم من الأصناف الثمانية المتفق عليها بين العلماء
> 
> لكن نلاحظ عند ذكر شروط مستحقي الزكاة يستثني المالكية والحنابلة المؤلفة قلوبهم
> في حين أن الحنفية والشافعية لا يفعلون ذلك
> 
> بل إن الحنابلة يستثنون العاملين عليها أيضا


جاء في الفقه الإسلامي وأدلته للزحيلي (3/ 1954)
واختلف العلماء في إعطاء المؤلفة قلوبهم من الزكاة حال كونهم كفاراً،
 فقال الحنابلة والمالكية: يعطون ترغيباً في الإسلام؛ لأن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلم «أعطى المؤلفة من المسلمين والمشركين».
وقال الحنفية والشافعية: لا يعطى الكافر من الزكاة لا لتأليف ولا لغيره، وقد كان إعطاؤهم في صدر الإسلام في حال قلة عدد المسلمين وكثرة عدوهم، وقد أعز الله الإسلام وأهله، واستغنى بهم عن تألف الكفار، ولم يعطهم الخلفاء الراشدون بعد رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلم، قال عمر رضي الله عنه: «إنا لا نعطي على الإسلام شيئاً، فمن شاء فليؤمن، ومن شاء فليكفر».

هذا الخلاف ليس هو الخلاف في كون سهم (المؤلفة قلوبهم) باق بعد النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ، 
لكن لماذا قال: (وقد كان إعطاؤهم في صدر الإسلام في حال قلة عدد المسلمين وكثرة عدوهم)؟

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> فما السبب في كون الاستثناء مذكورا في كتب المالكية والحنابلة فقط؟


لاختلاف العلماء في حكم المؤلفة قلوبهم ، هل هذا الحكم باق أم لا ، لما روي عن عمر أنه ألغاه . فمن العلماء من أخذ بعموم النص القرآني ، ومنهم من قال بما روي عن عمر . والله أعلم .
*
قال البيهقي رحمه الله في السنن الكبير 20/ 7 :*
*باب سقوط سهم المؤلفة قلوبهم وترك إعطائهم عند ظهور الإسلام* 
*أخبرنا أبو الحسين بن الفضل القطان ببغداد ، أنبأ عبد الله بن جعفر بن درستويه ، ثنا أبو يوسف يعقوب بن سفيان ، ثنا هارون بن إسحاق الهمداني ، ثنا المحاربي ، عن حجاج بن دينار الواسطي ، عن ابن سيرين ، عن عبيدة قال :* 
*جاء عيينة بن حصن ، والأقرع بن حابس إلى أبي بكر رضي الله عنه ، فقالا : يا خليفة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إن عندنا أرضا سبخة ليس فيها كلأ ولا منفعة ، فإن رأيت أن تقطعناها لعلنا نزرعها ونحرثها ، فذكر الحديث في الإقطاع ، وإشهاد عمر رضي الله عنه عليه ومحوه إياه قال : فقال عمر رضي الله عنه : " إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يتألفكما والإسلام يومئذ ذليل ، وإن الله قد أعز الإسلام فاذهبا ، فأجهدا جهدكما لا أرعى الله عليكما إن رعيتما ".
قال الحافظ في الإصابة 1 / 102 :* وروى البخاري في تاريخه الصغير ويعقوب بن سفيان بإسناد صحيح من طريق محمد بن سيرين عن عبيدة بن عمرو السلماني أن عيينة والأقرع استقطعا أبا بكر أرضا فقال لهما عمر إنما كان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم يتألفكما على الإسلام فأما الآن فاجهدا جهدكما وقطع الكتاب قال علي بن المديني في العلل : هذا منقطع ؛ لأن عبيدة لم يدرك القصة ولا روي عن عمر أنه سمعه منه قال ولا يروي عن عمر بأحسن من هذا الإسناد .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> جاء في الفقه الإسلامي وأدلته للزحيلي (3/ 1954)
> واختلف العلماء في إعطاء المؤلفة قلوبهم من الزكاة حال كونهم كفاراً،
>  فقال الحنابلة والمالكية: يعطون ترغيباً في الإسلام؛ لأن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلم «أعطى المؤلفة من المسلمين والمشركين».
> وقال الحنفية والشافعية: لا يعطى الكافر من الزكاة لا لتأليف ولا لغيره، وقد كان إعطاؤهم في صدر الإسلام في حال قلة عدد المسلمين وكثرة عدوهم، وقد أعز الله الإسلام وأهله، واستغنى بهم عن تألف الكفار، ولم يعطهم الخلفاء الراشدون بعد رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلم، قال عمر رضي الله عنه: «إنا لا نعطي على الإسلام شيئاً، فمن شاء فليؤمن، ومن شاء فليكفر».
> 
> هذا الخلاف ليس هو الخلاف في كون سهم (المؤلفة قلوبهم) باق بعد النبي ، 
> لكن لماذا قال: (وقد كان إعطاؤهم في صدر الإسلام في حال قلة عدد المسلمين وكثرة عدوهم)؟


نفع الله بكم .
قال هذا ـ عند من يراه ، وإن كان الصحيح أنه يعطى للمؤلفة ، لأن الحكم باق ـ لأن الإسلام قد اشتدت شوكته ، فلا حاجة لإعطاء أحد تأليفا له ، والكلام في تتمته يوضح ما قبله .

----------


## لجين الندى

بورك فيكم .. وفي علمكم .. وفي جهدكم..

----------


## لجين الندى

> نفع الله بكم .
> قال هذا ـ عند من يراه ، وإن كان الصحيح أنه يعطى للمؤلفة ، لأن الحكم باق ـ لأن الإسلام قد اشتدت شوكته ، فلا حاجة لإعطاء أحد تأليفا له ، والكلام في تتمته يوضح ما قبله .


جاء في الفقه الإسلامي وأدلته للزحيلي (3/ 1954)
واختلف العلماء في إعطاء المؤلفة قلوبهم من الزكاة حال كونهم كفاراً، فقال الحنابلة والمالكية: يعطون ترغيباً في الإسلام؛ لأن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلم «أعطى المؤلفة من المسلمين والمشركين».
وقال الحنفية والشافعية: لا يعطى الكافر من الزكاة لا لتأليف ولا لغيره، وقد كان إعطاؤهم في صدر الإسلام في حال قلة عدد المسلمين وكثرة عدوهم، وقد أعز الله الإسلام وأهله، واستغنى بهم عن تألف الكفار، ولم يعطهم الخلفاء الراشدون بعد رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلم، قال عمر رضي الله عنه: «إنا لا نعطي على الإسلام شيئاً، فمن شاء فليؤمن، ومن شاء فليكفر».

ثم جاء في (3/ 1955)
وقد اختلف العلماء في بقاء سهم المؤلفة قلوبهم بعد النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلم: فقال الحنفية ومالك: قد سقط سهم المؤلفة بانتشار الإسلام وغلبته؛ لأن الله تعالى أعز الإسلام، وأغنى عنهم وعن استمالتهم إلى الدخول فيه. فيكون عدد الأصناف سبعة لا ثمانية، وذلك بإجماع الصحابة. قال مالك: لا حاجة إلى المؤلفة الآن لقوة الإسلام.
وقال الجمهور منهم خليل من المالكية: حكم المؤلفة باق لم ينسخ، فيعطون عند الحاجة، ويحمل ترك عمر وعثمان وعلي إعطاءهم: على عدم الحاجة إلى إعطائهم في خلافتهم، لا لسقوط سهمهم، فإن الآية من آخر ما نزل، وأعطى أبو بكر عدي بن حاتم والزبرقان بن بدر، كما ذكرت، ولأن المقصود من دفعها إليهم ترغيبهم في الإسلام لأجل إنقاذ مهجهم من النار، لا لإعانتهم لنا حتى يسقط بفشو الإسلام.

السؤال/ ما الفرق بين الاختلاف الأول والثاني؟

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وفيكم بارك الله ، ونفع بكم .
لا أرى فرقا في ذلك ، حاصل ما ذكر أن المالكية قد اختلفوا ، فمالك نفسه ـ كما ذكر ـ يرى : لا حاجة إلى المؤلفة الآن لقوة الإسلام. لكن جكهور المالكية يرون خلاف ذلك ، هذا هو ملخص الأمر .

----------


## لجين الندى

> وفيكم بارك الله ، ونفع بكم .
> لا أرى فرقا في ذلك ، حاصل ما ذكر أن المالكية قد اختلفوا ، فمالك نفسه ـ كما ذكر ـ يرى : لا حاجة إلى المؤلفة الآن لقوة الإسلام. لكن جكهور المالكية يرون خلاف ذلك ، هذا هو ملخص الأمر .


أحسنتم التوضيح أحسن الله اليكم .. وبارك فيكم .. وجزاكم كل خير

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بورك فيكم ، ونفع بكم أختي الفاضلة .

----------


## لجين الندى

سؤال/ أين ذكر المالكية أن سهم المؤلفة باق؟ 
حيث أني لم أجد في كتبهم من يقول انهم يعطون

جاء في   تفسير القرطبي (8/ 181)
الثالثة- واختلف العلماء في بقائهم، فقال عمر والحسن والشعبي وغير هم: انقطع هذا الصنف بعز الإسلام وظهوره. وهذا مشهور من مذهب مالك وأصحاب الرأي. 

 بداية المجتهد  (2/ 37)
(وأما المسألة الثانية: فهل المؤلفة قلوبهم حقهم باق إلى اليوم أم لا؟ فقال مالك: لا مؤلفة اليوم. وقال الشافعي وأبو حنيفة: بل حق المؤلفة باق إلى اليوم إذا رأى الإمام ذلك، وهم الذين يتألفهم الإمام على الإسلام).

الذخيرة للقرافي (3/ 146)
الصنف الرابع المؤلفة قلوبهم وفي الجواهر كانوا في صدر الإسلام يظهرون الإسلام فيؤلفون بالعطاء لينكف غيرهم بانكفافهم ويسلم بإسلامهم وقد استغني الآن عنهم قال عبد الوهاب فلا سهم لهم )

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

بارك الله فيكم، ونفع بكم.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال خليل بن إسحاق الجندي المتوفي سنة 767 هـ ـ وهو من كبار فقهاء المالكية ـ في "مختصره " ( المعروف بمختصر خليل ) : 
ومؤلف كافر ليسلم وحكمه باق .
قال  محمد الخرشي المالكي في شرحه على المختصر :
( ش ـ الشارح ) الصنف الرابع من الأصناف الثمانية : المؤلفة قلوبهم وهم كفار يعطون ليتألفوا على الإسلام والصحيح أن حكم ذلك باق . قال أبو محمد : لكن لا يعطون إلا وقت الحاجة إليهم ا ه . وانظر هل المراد بالحاجة الحاجة إلى دخولهم الإسلام لإنقاذهم من الكفر , أو إلى إعانتهم لنا فعلى الثاني لا يعطون إلا إن احتيج لإعانتهم في الخدمة وعلى الأول يعطون إن علم من حال المعطى التألف للإسلام بالإعطاء , وهذا الثاني هو الذي يقتضيه كلام الشارح وهو الملائم لجعله شرطا .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وقال ابن المواق المتوفى : ت 897هـ في التاج والإكليل لمختصر خليل :  ( وَمُؤَلَّفٌ كَافِرٌ لِيُسْلِمَ وَحُكْمُهُ بَاقٍ ) ... الصَّحِيحُ أَنَّ حُكْمَ الْمُؤَلَّفَةِ قُلُوبُهُمْ بَاقٍ .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم .
وهذا هو الصحيح ، قال الزهري رحمه الله : " لا أعلم شيئاً نسخ حكم المؤلفة قلوبهم " .
وفي الموسوعة الفقهية : اختلف الفقهاء في صنف المؤلفة قلوبهم : فالمعتمد عند كل من المالكية والشافعية والحنابلة أن سهم المؤلفة قلوبهم باق لم يسقط ، وفي قول عند كل من المالكية والشافعية ورواية عند الحنابلة : أن سهمهم انقطع لعز الإسلام فلا يعطون الآن ، لكن إن احتيج لاستئلافهم في بعض الأوقات أعطوا ، ، قال ابن قدامة : لعل معنى قول أحمد : انقطع سهمهم أي لا يحتاج إليهم في الغالب أو أراد أن الأئمة لا يعطونهم اليوم شيئا فأما إن احتيج إلى إعطائهم جاز الدفع إليهم ..

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وفي معرض هذا يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في مجموع الفتاوى 10 / 610 :  وَنَبِيُّنَا كَانَ يُعْطِي الْمُؤَلَّفَةَ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَيَدَعُ آخَرِينَ هُمْ أَحَبّ إلَيْهِ مِنْ الَّذِي يُعْطِي ؛ يَكِلُهُمْ إلَى مَا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مِنْ الْإِيمَانِ وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ يُعْطِي الْمُؤَلَّفَةَ قُلُوبُهُمْ لِمَا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مِنْ الْهَلَعِ وَالْجَزَعِ ؛ لِيَكُونَ مَا يُعْطِيهِمْ سَبَبًا لِجَلْبِ قُلُوبِهِمْ إلَى أَنْ يُحِبُّوا الْإِسْلَامَ فَيُحِبُّوا اللَّهَ فَكَانَ مَقْصُودُهُ بِذَلِكَ دَعْوَةَ الْقُلُوبِ إلَى حُبّ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وَصَرْفِهَا عَنْ ضِدِّ ذَلِكَ ؛ وَلِهَذَا كَانَ يُعْطِي أَقْوَامًا خَشْيَةَ أَنْ يَكُبَّهُمْ اللَّهُ عَلَى وُجُوهِهِمْ فِي النَّارِ فَمَنَعَهُمْ بِذَلِكَ الْعَطَاءِ عَمَّا يَكْرَهُهُ مِنْهُمْ فَكَانَ يُعْطِي لِلَّهِ وَيَمْنَعُ لِلَّهِ .

----------


## لجين الندى

بورك فيكم .. في علمكم .. وفي جهدكم..

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاكم الله خيرا ، لقد أفدتموني كثيرا ، نفع الله بكم .

----------

